# spanish fly?



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

When i was a kid, the joke around was "slip her some spanish fly and it will get her nympho-level horny"

I always assumed it was just an urban legend.

But a thought just popped into my head, is there actually some sort of SAFE over the counter supplement, either pill or something you could eat, that does make a woman horny? 

And not to be sexest, same question, but what might make a man horny?

I assume they would be different things man vs. woman? Anyone actually had verifiable proof that something worked for them or their spouse?


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

candy is dandy, but liquor is quicker?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

There are some herbal supplements. "Steel libido" is a popular one.

For men:
Irwin Naturals Steel-Libido™ - IRWIN NATURALS - GNC

For women:
Irwin Naturals Steel Libido® for Women - IRWIN NATURALS - GNC

I tried it, but I didn't notice any difference. Some people swear by them however.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I assume you are only considering doing this with their consent....


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't heard the phrase "spanish fly" in ages.

If someone invented/discovered something that made women horny, they'd be a millionaire, maybe even a billionaire. I've heard all sorts of things... cinnamon, black cohosh, topical applications... nothing really works.

However I walked into the kitchen the other day wearing jeans, black t-shirt and motorcycle boots and my wife told me she wanted to jump me right there. I'm available for a fee.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Im stealing this idea from Ron White: They just need to invent a pill that makes cvm taste like chocklate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Girl Scout Cookie or White Widow.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

murphy5 said:


> I assume they would be different things man vs. woman? Anyone actually had verifiable proof that something worked for them or their spouse?


A bl0w job has always done the trick.

For me, a man cooking a meal really gets my motor. Oh and discussing quantum physics. Panties...off.


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

Funny. I just ask to brush her hair and that works wonders....


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

this,"I want to soak w/you in the tub and wash your hair. Then I want to make you c**...with my mouth. "

yup.Excellent sentences to start with no pills required.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Jellybeans
Dream about solutions to Schrodinger's equation in a 1/R^2 potential. 

I always preferred classical physics -some day I'll find a woman who can explain what the universe would be like if the metric had 2 negative and 2 positive components, rather than 1 and 3. :scratchhead:

(OK, I'll stop trying to physics flirt - I don't think its allowed on this forum anyway)


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

ROFL haha that was cute


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Lol, Richard.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I work in supplements, and I wish I had better news for you.

While there are many studies out there for various herbs and combinations, ultimately there is nothing that will create desire where there is none.

If there is a real desire, then some supplements might help, but whether placebo or not is debatable.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

yes that is sort of what I thought. There do seem to be supplements that stimulate "blood flow", but that does not necessarily equate to a rise in horniness.

Without her permission? No, not a pill...it might have too many side-effects. But if there was a regular food, like if oysters really did help, I would buy a barrel full of them. Just sayin


there are also those ads in the back of Popular Science from a "scientist" who formulated pheromones to attract women. You wear it like an aftershave. I wondered about THAT too, but when I saw the price I just laughed.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

mpgunner said:


> Funny. I just ask to brush her hair and that works wonders....


That sounds really erotic, one of my friends husband will wash her long hair and she loves it... I'll have to ask hubs for that one


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

_there are also those ads in the back of Popular Science from a "scientist" who formulated pheromones to attract women. You wear it like an aftershave. I wondered about THAT too, but when I saw the price I just laughed._

murphy, that ad is probably about as realiable as the ones that tell me I can add 6 inches in a week by taking a pill everytime i log into my computer.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Sure, there are supplements.

If you're the guy, to make the girl horny, eat a high protein diet, work out a few hours a day, dress well, smell nice, do your hair, and try to act macho and outgoing without being a douche.

If you're the girl, show up naked. Kneepads are a nice touch.


----------



## mpgunner (Jul 15, 2014)

over20 said:


> That sounds really erotic, one of my friends husband will wash her long hair and she loves it... I'll have to ask hubs for that one


Yes, the hair washing is great but does take more work and planning. I keep a hair brush by the couch and sometimes just ask her to sit at my feet. She is so obedient then...

And, let's not forget a good foot rub, right? :smthumbup:


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Some things inhibit sex blockers. By blockers I obviously mean things like fear of judgement, resentment, etc. Some things that help this are alcohol, marijuana, extacy, etc.

Other things just make a man or woman horny. Surprisingly testosterone works but too often and she's get facial hair and want to use a strap on . 

Watching porn together or listening to mood music (probably vulgar) seems to work often.

And of course her trusting you is a given.


----------

